

Ive Lost my Faith in Apple - alariccole
https://medium.com/all-things-apple/654703f2fe4b

======
daughart
I hadn't heard about medium.com until today, but now I know it's a blog for
whiny know-it-all "designers"!

>"When notifications are present, however, that same action opens the
corresponding app. So, we must either learn to swipe from the very bottom or
risk opening the wrong application from time to time."

Isn't this how it works now? Why does this require learning a new behavior?

>"The new Mail icon is particularly horrid. I’m happy they simplified it,
removing the sky backdrop, but the gradient is all wrong."

What does this mean? Excuse my ignorance but how can a gradient be "all
wrong"?

Combined with cullenmacdonald's comments, I fail to see a single substantive
argument here...

------
cullenmacdonald
> Their flat buttons give little information on their state, the sliders are
> incredibly small...

What? The states are literally black and white...

Also, the volume slider is the same size as the old "double tap home button
and then swipe right twice."

------
adamnemecek
"Ive". Pun intended?

~~~
alariccole
Yes.

